
Faulkner's Maps of Yoknapatawpha County, the Fictional Home of His Novels (2015) - samclemens
http://www.openculture.com/2015/10/william-faulkner-draws-mythological-maps-of-yoknapatawpha.html
======
throwanem
It's an impressive accomplishment, I think, to write an entire article on this
subject without mentioning Lafayette County or its seat Oxford, whereupon
Yoknapatawpha County and Jefferson could not more clearly be based. It's a
remarkable omission, and the lack of comparison with Lafayette County as much
so - one hardly need have grown up there to have the similarity between real
map and fictional be either obvious or of interest.

(Edited: I had Mr. Faulkner in the wrong cemetery. I do hope he's not too
annoyed with the error.)

~~~
knownothing
Faulkner spent nearly his whole life in Oxford, MS. Perhaps the article
assumes readers are more familiar with his life than is fair.

~~~
gumby
I think it's a reasonable assumption, since few would read the article at all
unless they were interested.

It's why I find it annoying that some of the free IT journals (e.g. info world
in its day) spell out every acronym. It's great as a way of providing
information to a larger number of people, but sometimes I simply want to read
something that can get straight to the point. I.e. something for the expert or
aficionado.

